# منتديات الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد Quality Assurance and Accreditation > الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد >  مجلات اتحاد الجامعات العربية المحكمة المعتمدة للترقية -

## فهد

حدد المجلس الأعلى  للجامعات المجلات التابعة لاتحاد الجامعات العربية المعتمدة لترقية أعضاء هيئة التدريس بالجامعات


*مجلة اتحاد الجامعات العربية*
*الجهة التى تصدرها: الأمانة العامة لاتحاد الجامعات العربية* 
*العنوان: ص.ب: 401 الجبيهة – عمان – برقياً اتحاد الجامعات العربية*
*هاتف: 0096265345131* 
*فاكس: 0096265332994* 
*اميل: secgen@aaru.edu.jo*
*الموقع: www.aaru.edu.jo*






*المجلة العربية الدولية لتكنولوجيا المعلومات*
*الجهة التى تصدرها: جامعة الزرقاء الأهلية – كلية العلوم وتكنولوجيا المعلومات* 
*العنوان: ص.ب: 2000*
*هاتف: 0096253821100* 
*فاكس: 0096253821117* 
*الموقع: www.iajit.org*






*الجمعية العربية للعلوم الإقتصادية والإدارية*
*الجهة التى تصدرها: الجمعية العلمية لكليات إدارة الأعمال والعلوم التجارية – جامعة الروح – القدس*
*العنوان: المجلة العربية للعلوم الإقتصادية والإدارية، كلية إدارة الأعمال والعلوم التجارية – جامعة الروح القدس الكسليك ص.ب: 446 جونية – لبنان*
*هاتف: 009619641217*
*فاكس:009619636615*
*الموقع:* *www.aafba.org*







*مجلة اتحاد الجامعات العربية للدراسات القانونية*
*الجهة التى تصدرها: الجمعية العلمية لكليات الحقوق العربية*
*العنوان: كلية الحقوق – جامعة القاهرة – مدينة ناصر – القاهرة – مصر* 
*ص.ب: 11751* 
*هاتف: 002025688884* 
*فاكس: 002025729584* 
*ايميل: webmasyer@cu.edu.eg*
*الموقع: www.cu.edu.eg*


*مجلة اتحاد الجامعات العربية للتربية وعلم النفس*
*الجهة التى تصدرها: الجمعية العلمية لكليات التربية ومعاهدها فى الجامعات العربية أعضاء الاتحاد*
*العنوان: كلية التربية – جامعة دمشق – سوريا*
*هاتف: 00963112126036* 
*فاكس: 00963112119506* 
*ايميل: seciauni@scs-net.org*
*الموقع:* *www.aefi-au.org*

*مجلة اتحاد الجامعات العربية للدراسات والبحوث الزراعية*
*الجهة التي تصدرها : جامعة عين شمس – كلية الزراعة*
*العنوان:ص.ب: 86 حدائق شبرا – 11241 القاهرة – مصر*
*هاتف: 0020254441454* 
*فاكس: 0020254444460* 
*إميل: journalaaru@yahoo.com*
*الموقع: www.geocities.com/jounalaaru*




*المجلة العربية للعلوم الصيدلية*
*الجهة التي تصدرها: كلية الصيدلة : جامعة دمشق*
*العنوان: المجلة العربية للعلوم الصيدلية – دمشق – كلية الصيدلة – جامعة دمشق*
*هاتف: 00963112126238*
*فاكس: 00963112119837*








*مجلة اتحاد الجامعات العربية للدراسات والبحوث الهندسية* 
*العنوان: الجادرية – بغداد ، العراق* 
*ص.ب: 47024* 
*هاتف: 009641776504* 
*فاكس: 0096417782050* 














*مجلة اتحاد الجامعات العربية لدراسات وبحوث الشريعة الإسلامية*
*الجهة التي تصدرها: جامعة الأزهر*
*العنوان: مركز صالح كامل للإقتصاد الإسلامى – جامعة الأزهر، بريد طلب الأزهر مدينة نصر – القاهرة – مصر*
*هاتف: 0020253610311* 






*مجلة اتحاد الجامعات العربية للدراسات والبحوث الطبية*
*الجهة التى تصدرها: كلية الطب – جامعة دمشق*
*العنوان: جامعة دمشق – الجمهورية العربية السورية*
*هاتف: 00963112123664* 
*فاكس: 00963112117404* 

*مجلة اتحاد الجامعات العربية للسياحة والضيافة*
*الجهة التى تصدرها: الجمعية العلمية لكليات ومعاهد وأقسام السياحة والفنادق – جامعة قناة السويس – كلية السياحة والفنادق*
*العنوان: جامعة قناة السويس – كلية السياحة والفنادق -  الإسماعيلية – جمهورية مصر العربية*
*هاتف: 0020246325020*
*فاكس:0020246325020*



*مجلة اتحاد الجامعات العربية للعلوم الأساسية والتطبيقية*
*الجهة التى تصدرها: الجمعية العلمية لكليات العلوم – جامعة البحرين*
*العنوان: ص .ب: 32038 مدينة عيسى – مملكة البحرين*
*هاتف: 0097317449633* 
*فاكس: 0097317449662*






*المجلة العربية للأداب*
*الجهة الى تصدرها: الجمعية العلمية لكليات الآداب – جامعة اليرموك*
*هاتف: 0096227211111* 
*ايميل: saufa@yu.edu.jo*
*الموقع:* *http://saufa.yu.edu.jo*












*مجلة اتحاد الجامعات العربية للعلوم التطبيقية*

*الجهة التى تصدرها: جامعة المرقب*
*العنوان: جامعة المرقب – مدينة الخمس – الجماهيرية العربية الليببية –* 
*ص.ب: 40414* 
*هاتف: 0021831621180* 
*فاكس: 0021831625933*

----------


## محمد حسن عطيه

مشكور اخى فهد على المجلات العلمية

----------

